
Uber is being sued for avoiding VAT in the UK - prostoalex
https://qz.com/937255/uber-is-being-sued-by-jolyon-maugham-for-millions-of-dollars-for-avoiding-value-added-tax-in-the-uk/
======
martinald
I can't believe this has taken this long. I've never understood how Uber has
got around this.

Even if they say that the drivers are under the VAT threshold, what about the
service fee that Uber takes? Surely that is VATable? Or is it some weird EU
reverse charge VAT, but even that requires a VAT invoice to be generated
showing it?

for example, Airbnb do provide a VAT receipt for their service charge (and
charge VAT).

TBH I still don't know how Uber get around it, even if they were under the VAT
threshold. Just because some of your subcontractors don't charge VAT, doesn't
mean you don't charge VAT on the entire amount. If the full fare went directly
to the driver (and not through them) I could understand, but that clearly
isn't the case.

